# Leichtestes BMX-Kettenblatt



## FoFo 007 (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wie oben schon steht, suche ich das leichteste BMX-Kettenblatt, was man zur Zeit bekommen kann.

Das Mankind Respect wiegt bei 33Z 122g!
LINK
Aber gibt es da noch was leichteres ?


Danke für eure Antwoten! 
MfG


----------



## l0st (21. Juni 2008)

http://www.teilewaage.de/product_info.php?products_id=791

http://www.teilewaage.de/product_info.php?products_id=944


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoFo 007 (21. Juni 2008)

Hey,
genau sowas habe ich gesucht, danke !

Aber woher bekomme ich denn das KHE Ninja ? Über Google habe ich da zwar Händler gefunden, aber nur für ein anderes Ninja Modell. Ich möchte aber das aus dem ersten Link. Das ist optisch richtig geil 

Könnt ihr mir da ein paar (deutsche) Adressen empfehlen ?


----------



## l0st (21. Juni 2008)

Schreib mal direkt an KHE ob die evtl noch eins rumfliegen haben,normal gibt es das nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## FoFo 007 (21. Juni 2008)

Also auf der HP von KHE ist dieses Ninja noch das aktuelle.
Hier mal ein Link
Aber warum gibt es das dann nicht mehr zu kaufen, obwohl es das neuere ist ???


----------



## Bernie123456789 (22. Juni 2008)

son krassen gewichtfetischisten hab ich ja auch noch net gesehn... wegen 20 gramm oder so rumzumachen... da isses einfacher vorm radfahrn k*acken zu gehn und dabei spart man bestimmt 10mal so viel


----------



## FoFo 007 (22. Juni 2008)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> son krassen gewichtfetischisten hab ich ja auch noch net gesehn... wegen 20 gramm oder so rumzumachen... da isses einfacher vorm radfahrn k*acken zu gehn und dabei spart man bestimmt 10mal so viel



Bleib mal ganz ruhig...!
Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass du schon einen Führerschein hast. Damit lässt es sich einfach erklären: Bevor man sich ein Auto kauft, schaut man sich IMMER nach Alternativen um, die preislich vergleichbar sind.
Denke da einfach mal ein bisschen weiter, ich habe da jetzt keine Lust ein Buch drüber zu schreiben

Und wenn ich für 50 das Mankind bekomme, zum gleichen Preis aber auch das Ninja, mit einer geileren Optik und weniger Gewicht... Dann ist es doch logisch, dass ich mich für das Ninja entscheide!

Also denke lieber erstmal etwas nach, bevor du Pläne vom Kacken gehen aufstellst !!!


----------



## Stirni (22. Juni 2008)

ich würde wenn ich in 2 jahren ein auto erstehen sollte,nicht aufs gewicht achten...


----------



## rchrdkrnr (22. Juni 2008)

das beste ist immer noch das gute alte graveyard.


----------



## Stirni (22. Juni 2008)

nee is eigentlich ziemlich kacke


----------



## rchrdkrnr (22. Juni 2008)

du hast keine ahnung und das ist keine behauptung sondern fakt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (22. Juni 2008)

okay sorry wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten


----------



## RISE (22. Juni 2008)

Unter diesen Umständen ist es ratsam, dass der Threadersteller Gewichte vergleicht und nicht auf das Geschwafel auf KTWR - Niveau (die politische Dimension fehlt aber noch!) achtet.

Closed.
K der C.


----------

